# My hair loss is getting worse



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

A couple years ago I had a small bald spot at the back of my head, now it's as long as my index finger and the hair around is thinning. I know it's only going to get worse. I try not to even touch my head because it's so depressing. Thank God I don't have a receding hairline but it's still pretty frustrating, it's one of the things I receive a lot of subliminal messages about.

Is anyone else balding in their 20s? To think, I spend years eating healthy and exercising regularly and I still lose my hair earlier than my peers.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

My causin did, it is weird because his dad and brother have all their hair in the head. He was athletic and healthy. I do not know why he was getting bald so early. He had long hair untill he get bald.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd give anything not to be in this situation, lol


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

My brother is 26 and has a big bald spot on the back of his head. Its mostly genetic, as my dad has one too. My brother started to bald early though as its a side affect of one of his medications. I don't think my dad got his bald spot till his 30s or so he says.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

I do not think double d-vitamin helps your situation but it makes my hair and nails better. They say nettle may help... I should know more about this but cannot remember right now.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Females - please leave the room.

Is it possible that masturbating too often or not often enough can cause hair loss? I'm paranoid that this is the reason why and I have only myself to blame. I use to masturbate only once a week and when you don't ejaculate, testosterone levels raise (I go back and forth between every other day and once a week now but I used to masturbate frequently and intentionally not ejaculate which may have raised my testosterone levels even more). Testosterone converts into DHT, the hormone responsible for male pattern baldness. I've heard people argue that masturbating too often leads to hair loss but there's no scientific evidence to support that. Could the reverse be true? Doesn't it make sense? It will give me some comfort if I can find out that masturbation has absolutely nothing to do with this whatsoever. If it's from becoming a vegan, I don't care since it was worth it, but I don't think it's that.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

I had a receding hairline when I was *14!* Even though it bothered me as a teen, I couldn't care less now (I'm 22). I'm not completely bald yet, but it's getting there.

So if there's one thing I'm not self-conscious about, it's being bald. I have worse problems... _like SA._


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

It's genetic. Chances are you have your grandfather on your mother's side to blame. 

And no, fapping will not cause you to go bald. If it did, every guy would be bald by the time he was 16.

I've put quite a lot of time into researching hair loss due to my own hair falling out rapidly over the past few years. Turns out that mine was falling out due to hypothyroidism.

You've got some options if it is DHT related. Finasteride is the same as propecia, and it is -much- cheaper. I've also heard of Rogaine working for the back of the head.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Sabreth said:


> You've got some options if it is DHT related. Finasteride is the same as propecia, and it is -much- cheaper. I've also heard of Rogaine working for the back of the head.


Classic baldness is caused by genetics(sex linked gene on the X so from your mom) and I am stuck with the damned bald gene. I started to notice some hair loss when I was 17, I started taking propecia and it stopped the balding. I stopped taking the propecia six months or so ago and started balding again so I'm on it again. I used to have super super thick full hair, to the point it was a huge pain in the *** to do anything with it. Ironically it looked better after my initial balding, but this last balding thinned it out more than I like.

I've heard that finasteride can cause depression and, though my confidence and general outlook on life crashed after I started taking Propecia, there are so many confounding variables that it is hard to say whether it wasw the finasteride that can be blamed. When I stopped taking it I started to feel better, but then again, that was after I realized I had social anxiety disorder and mild depression, and began actively trying to get better, so me feeling better might not have had anything to do with me not taking it. I don't feel any more depressed now than when I stopped taking it so that's a good sign.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I first noticed my hair starting to recede at the left temple during summer 1999, so I was 26 at the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Misanthropic said:


> A couple years ago I had a small bald spot at the back of my head, now it's as long as my index finger and the hair around is thinning. I know it's only going to get worse. I try not to even touch my head because it's so depressing. Thank God I don't have a receding hairline but it's still pretty frustrating, it's one of the things I receive a lot of subliminal messages about.
> 
> Is anyone else balding in their 20s? To think, I spend years eating healthy and exercising regularly and I still lose my hair earlier than my peers.


I wash my hair every day - the extra hormones on the scalp are removed. Otherwise, it is genetic - mostly from your mother's side.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> Is it possible that masturbating too often or not often enough can cause hair loss?


According to http://www.goherbalremedies.com/male/over-masturbation.htm, yes.

My hair started thinning at 22. Baldness runs somewhat in my family but I also masturbated 20x more then the suggested 2-3 times per week (I forgot where I read that number).

Are you white? The first time I shaved my head I got so much crap from people. Here are the negative comments I got from people:

"Are you in a cult? I'm really concerned" - family member first time she saw me with a shaved head
"You look much better with hair." - family member 
"Do you have cancer?" - co-worker
"Hey its mbp86, the frozen food assassin" -Boss said that first time I came in to work bald (Funny thing is he hid his baldness under a cap)
"You look like a skinhead" -co-worker
"Are you joining the army?" -co-worker

Some not so negative but annoying comments:

"You look like a cop."
"Mr. Clean!"
"You look like Kojack"
"May I rub your head?"
"Your head is really shinny"

Positive compliment:

"I like your hair" (then girl's mother interjected, "Mom!") and she replied with, "What? I think it looks really nice on him."

So if you do shave your head prepare to get a lot of crap. You should just buy an electric shaver and use a #1 guard. With a little stubble, no one will really even notice your bald spot. Even if they do it's not that big a deal since you'll barely have any hair.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I wash my hair every day - the extra hormones on the scalp are removed. Otherwise, it is genetic - mostly from your mother's side.


Washing is the answer?

Tell that to homeless alcoholics who clearly haven't washed in the last month, yet have a full head of hair. Very full, though very smelly, greasy, and likely lice-infested.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I wash my hair every day - the extra hormones on the scalp are removed. Otherwise, it is genetic - mostly from your mother's side.


Interesting, I didn't wash my hair every day. I did it like once a week (serious).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mbp86 said:


> Are you white? The first time I shaved my head I got so much crap from people. Here are the negative comments I got from people:
> 
> "Are you in a cult? I'm really concerned" - family member first time she saw me with a shaved head
> "You look much better with hair." - family member
> ...


Yeah, white guys who shave their head do tend to end up with a cue ball look that simply doesn't work that well.

Things have changed over recent decades though. If this was 1985 and one saw a white guy with a shaved head one would think Neo-Nazi or such. Today the shaved look is vastly more accepted.

I personally would avoid the shaved look unless it was a case of extreme baldness (like Dr. Phil) where there is nothing left but a ring around the sides and back. I'd suggest going with the Jason Statham-style of very short buzz cut (as I do). Statham has certainly lost a lot of hair, but I think the real short buzz works far better than a "chrome dome" shave would in his case.


----------



## xFatalAmbience (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm only 23 and my hair has been thinning dramatically in the past year and a half, went to the dermatologist and he said its seborrheic dermatitis, and then said it was alopecia. Either way, it's really contributing to my self esteem and anxiety. I'm going to try this stuff called champori soon, a lot of people say it works wonders so hopefully it does!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the club. 

Has anyone tried Bosley? I always see their infomercials on tv.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Has anyone tried Bosley? I always see their infomercials on tv.


No and I get :blush when they play that in the break room.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

It you have a small bald spot. Use some rogaine on it. When I had my first bald spot, my hair grew back fast within a few weeks. :stu Then I didn't need it anymore. (was in my 20's, now in my 30's I still have my hair) But then again, my hair grows too fast.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I started losing my hair in my late teen/early twenties and was as bald as i am now when i was 23 (im 30 now). Pretty traumatic experience to go through at such a young age, especially as my hair was my pride and joy.

It doesnt bother me much now, but shaving my head on a regular basis can be a pain in the arse, also have to be careful you dont hit your head and wear a hat or suncream on a hot day.

I would never have a hair transplant or anything like that, but if a pill came out which cured male pattern baldness i would take it.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Sabreth said:


> And no, fapping will not cause you to go bald.


What about not fapping?



> it is genetic - *mostly from your mother's side*.


I read that this was disproven.

LonelyJew,

I'm black but I don't look good with very short hair.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I started losing my hair in university. Just keeps going, gradually. As a change in appearance, it's not particularly unsettling, but "baldness" is more a cultural phenomenon. It's as though I'm meant to feel shame over it.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> A couple years ago I had a small bald spot at the back of my head, now it's as long as my index finger and the hair around is thinning. I know it's only going to get worse. I try not to even touch my head because it's so depressing. Thank God I don't have a receding hairline but it's still pretty frustrating, it's one of the things I receive a lot of subliminal messages about.
> 
> Is anyone else balding in their 20s? To think, I spend years eating healthy and exercising regularly and I still lose my hair earlier than my peers.


 I did lose a little bit of hair last year when I was under a lot of stress every day & it was kinda long 6-7inches long

lot stress = bad for hair and very long hair

but it's is recovering new hair growth

the spot is nice and thick now as it was before i started losing it


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Some people just lose their hair much earlier than everyone else.
A guy I went to highschool with, started losing his back in grade 10.
We're only 22 now, and his hair is completely gone; meanwhile, none of the men in his family are balding.


There are loads of reasons why a person would start losing their hair.
Do you stress out alot?
Do you have a temper?
Do you eat properly?

Now I'm also wondering if you have a nice-shaped head? XD
You know... some guys look really good with a shaved head!
There are always options for hair styling, too~
One thing I wouldn't suggest you do is keep your head covered with a hat... cutting off circulation and not allowing your scalp to breathe may also aid in hair loss.

You could try daily scalp massages. Most people really enjoy them and they help to stimulate hair growth.


----------



## lonerforlife (May 16, 2013)

Anyone had success on propecia


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

lonerforlife said:


> Anyone had success on propecia


i am actually going to the post office to pick some up today

i dont even know if I have MPB but I definately have some temple recession and diffuse thinning. The latter may be caused by my absolute piss poor diet as of late. I am going to ask my doctor this week to take a look. I'd rather not deal with this but as long as the propecia works I don't really care since I've caught it so early.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

lonerforlife said:


> Anyone had success on propecia


 Yes - as lonelyjew said above it works well for keeping hair from falling out. In a few men it will regrow hair, but it did not with me. But if I stop taking it for a couple of weeks the hair starts falling out again.


----------



## cabwe3 (Oct 4, 2012)

people don't really know how serious hairloss is till it happens to you. I shaved my head  cry almost everyweek.


----------



## medilook (May 29, 2011)

im mostly scared of developing gyno


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

What about that hair transplant thing? It looks pretty good  I think if I ever start losing my hair i'll get that ^_^


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

50% of men will have male pattern baldness, so at least you're not alone.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been taking generic finasteride since about May of 2012. I was using generic minoxidil along with it. To be honest I don't really know how much it has helped my hair. My general physician that prescribed the finasteride said my hair definitely looked thicker. I just recently quit taking the minoxidil and have noticed that I'm shedding a lot more hair now. Being that I've never liked my hair to start with I may just end up cutting it very short.

If anyone is interested in generic finasteride see if you can get your doctor to write you a prescription for the prostate drug and then cut each pill into 4 pieces. If you go to Walmart you can have a 4 month supply filled for $9! If it works for you that would be a killer deal. But do go to a doctor and get it prescribed, this isn't something to play around with. There can be serious side effects and the self-prescription online pharmacies are getting shut down so it's best to start out legitimately.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Big deal, shave it off, aint no secret hair regrowth formula, don't be tricked. I shave my head.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My grandfather used to say, "A man who is bald in front, is a great thinker. A man who is bald in back, is a great lover. A man who is bald all over, thinks he is a great lover."

I have a cousin who was completely bald by the time he was 23. He compensates for it by having a magnificent beard and a handle-bar mustache. He just turned 60.


----------



## aladdin (Mar 25, 2013)

unfortunately, there is nothing you can do about hair loss. all you can do is slow it down with propecia, rogaine, and other treatments. i have suffered from hair loss for close to 20 years and still not completely bald. it is a slow process. unless you have a high profile career or have a lot of luck with the ladies - and image is of paramount importance to your lifestyle - i wouldnt even consider a hair transplant. the results are not 100% guaranteed and just watching the mutilation of your scalp for vanity (on YouTube) is unsettling


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

Misanthropic said:


> Females - please leave the room.
> 
> Is it possible that masturbating too often or not often enough can cause hair loss? I'm paranoid that this is the reason why and I have only myself to blame. I use to masturbate only once a week and when you don't ejaculate, testosterone levels raise (I go back and forth between every other day and once a week now but I used to masturbate frequently and intentionally not ejaculate which may have raised my testosterone levels even more). Testosterone converts into DHT, the hormone responsible for male pattern baldness. I've heard people argue that masturbating too often leads to hair loss but there's no scientific evidence to support that. Could the reverse be true? Doesn't it make sense? It will give me some comfort if I can find out that masturbation has absolutely nothing to do with this whatsoever. If it's from becoming a vegan, I don't care since it was worth it, but I don't think it's that.


It's genetic. There is nothing you can do about it. You could try using regaine? Apparently it can stop hair loss, and even help to promote new hair growth.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

cabwe3 said:


> people don't really know how serious hairloss is till it happens to you. I shaved my head  cry almost everyweek.


Exactly. Mine has been slowing receding since I was 18, but I still have quite a bit of hair left, although it's slowing getting thinner. If social anxiety wasn't enough, we also have to contend with hair loss! haha :afr sometimes it really does feel like some of us were dealt the short straw lol.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I started to notice my hair was thinning out just in a small patch right on the top when I was about 25. It didn't really get any worse until I was about 28/29.

Since then, it's gradually deteriorated and I've started losing hair not only more so on this patch right at the top, but it's starting to work it's way downwards towards my neck :shock. It's quite frightening to look at now and I recently decided to adopted a shorter haircut to try and 'mask' this by having thinner hair all-round.

Whilst it's not quite as bad as in this link, it's starting to resemble it:
http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ar_Tuck.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20120830201449

I suspect I'll be getting my head shaved completely by my late thirties.

Hair loss doesn't really bother me as I suspected it would happen anyway. However, I thought I would have got to at least 40 with a full head of hair. However, the little jokes I've been getting about my balding patch have started to upset me&#8230; Hence the shorter haircut, which to be honest hasn't worked out quite as well as I thought it would.


----------



## xssxs (Jan 29, 2016)

I've been thinning for a few years but it has got worse lately because I'm on accutane. 

Accutane was originally a chemotherapy drug, hence the hair loss. It should grow back when I'm done.


----------

